# Wanting "dried nettle"



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

Anyone have any dried nettle leaves for sale/barter?


----------



## Pyrpup2016 (Sep 11, 2016)

I get them from Mountain Rose Herbs. Will try to grow some this summer.


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

I tried for 3 yrs to get some Washington Giant Nettle to grow on my place. They never got over a foot high and died back every winter. Then the last really hot/humid summer we had destroyed them. Have not even seen anything coming up; so guess rooting system was killed too. 

I'll check with Mountain Rose. Thanks


----------



## devittjl (Jun 24, 2004)

Mountain Rose seems to be out of the leaf. I have about a gallon jar of some pick I couple of seasons ago. I still use it in my soups and eggs. I would be willing to send it to you for the cost of shipping as I can pick all I want this spring.


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

Thanks Devittjl, I would appreciate that very much. I'll PM you my address.

I use to get mine from "Island Girl" (a homesteadtoday member) but she left the island. I looked in my stack of catalogs and couldn't find the Mountain Rose. Will check website and see when they might have more.

I use dried nettle leaves a lot as I'm prone to anemia and that really helps keep my iron level up in a healthy way without constipating me.


----------



## Lowground (Jun 27, 2016)

I can buy this at the local grocery store. Could this help you?


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

Lowground, I appreciate your efforts to help. I do think those 16 tea "bags" would get a bit expensive. I really want "loose" leaves as I don't make tea out of any of it. I use it in soups/stews/etc. to ward off anemia, which I've been prone to all my life.


----------



## Montanarchist (Feb 24, 2005)

Try Starwest botanicals. They used to have a pound bag for a couple of dollars. It grows all over my place and I can some and add it to our homemade dog food but don't dry it. Message me here after may day and I'll barter with you for some.


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

Thanks Montanarchist. You live quite a distance from me; and since you don't dry your nettle, I suspect it would not be in good condition after traveling the distance boxed. I'll check out that "Starwest botanicals" site. Thanks for telling me about it.


----------



## romysbaskets (Aug 29, 2009)

I did move off the island but I will get you a haul of Nettles as soon as I can and mail them free. I have not gone out to our home since it's winter but am back in WA. My friend not far from me has a great border of them growing at his home. He is due a visit from my hubby so I will get back to you when I get them. I know he uses no pesticides. I work so won't be selling the tea leaves unless I harvest enough locally. I know what you mean about the cost of the Dried Nettle leaves. I need to gather them for me also. You will get a box from me.


----------



## romysbaskets (Aug 29, 2009)

motdaugrnds said:


> Anyone have any dried nettle leaves for sale/barter?


How about free my dear friend? I just sent you at least a full quart of them, they are not big leaves but broken leaves...however they will tide you over I think. Along with those handknit socks out of my handspun yarns...yay! They are equal to many boxes of tea packaged. 

Once the weather warms up, I will cut you more! Again..free to you! I will never forget the kindness you showed me!


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

Hey Island Girl. Thank you. (Local herbal stores think nettle is pure gold...too costly for me.)

You deserve the best as you are the best! Continuing good wishes for you and your loved ones.


----------



## rosehaven (Nov 5, 2004)

motdaugrnds said:


> Hey Island Girl. Thank you. (Local herbal stores think nettle is pure gold...too costly for me.)
> 
> You deserve the best as you are the best! Continuing good wishes for you and your loved ones.


----------



## rosehaven (Nov 5, 2004)

I purchase mine from :

https://www.bulkherbstore.com/nettle-leaf-c-s-organic-1-2-lb

LOVE the quality and wonderful company to do business with.

rosehaven


----------



## Lowground (Jun 27, 2016)

After seeing update to this thread, I was reminded of a video I saw about the worst jobs of the Middle Ages. This portion of that video talks about how the people then used nettles for healing purposes according to the wise woman.




Skip to 1:24 to 2:44 to see the use of nettles, otherwise you might see some upsetting visual displays.


----------



## Oregon1986 (Apr 25, 2017)

Nettles are good as treatment for anemia?


----------



## barnbilder (Jul 1, 2005)

What's the difference in the nettle that they sell and the nettle that we have tons of growing in the woods?


----------



## romysbaskets (Aug 29, 2009)

That would be not much difference if any! There are over 300 types of Nettles world wide! The health benefits are about the same. There are different heights and leaf sizes...some shapes are a bit different. NOT TO BE CONFUSED WITH HORSE NETTLE..which you can't consume. I sell my seeds to a company online who resells them. The dried tea I have not been selling as I live off the island for now.


----------



## copperhead46 (Jan 25, 2008)

Romy, my son has been talking about taking nettle for his allergies. He heard something about using it to build up a resistance to the allergens in the air. Do you know anything about that?



romysbaskets said:


> That would be not much difference if any! There are over 300 types of Nettles world wide! The health benefits are about the same. There are different heights and leaf sizes...some shapes are a bit different. NOT TO BE CONFUSED WITH HORSE NETTLE..which you can't consume. I sell my seeds to a company online who resells them. The dried tea I have not been selling as I live off the island for now.


,


----------



## Deborah Moses (May 17, 2017)

Is this the stinging nettle we call itchweed around here? I have read that it loses its sting after it is cooked or dried, and I never knew you could eat it until I started studying wild herbs of Missouri.


----------



## krackin (Nov 2, 2014)

I'm thinking I have quite a lot of it. It is quite invasive yet I have it contained to an organic heap now. It grows to a foot and a half or so. Leaf looks similar, almost mint like but it isn't mint. Show me a decent picture so I can tell and I'll do the same.


----------

